
We Need to Find Out If We Are Living in a Simulation - rcam123
https://onezero.medium.com/we-need-to-find-out-if-we-are-living-in-a-simulation-1ae70919505b
======
AnimalMuppet
I find it really ironic that _atheists_ are so obsessed with the idea that we
live in a simulation.

If we live in a simulation, then someone made the simulation. Now you have a
Creator, or Creators.

That Creator might have something like a debugger that they could attach to
the simulation. They could use the debugger to change data inside the
simulation. When they do, it really changes in the simulation, for no cause
that can be discerned from within the simulation. Now you have miracles.

The Creator could even plausibly communicate with entities within the
simulation. Now you have divine revelation.

I can see why a theist or deist could believe this. But why do atheists buy
it? Don't they see that they're going right back to a (virtual) deism?

------
ChrisGranger
It seems self-evident to me, although I'm willing to admit I'm wrong about
this, that if the creators of the simulation we find ourselves in didn't want
us to figure this out, we couldn't. The rules could be set up to prevent us
from discovering the truth, and they could have caused a "blind spot" in our
reasoning that prevents us from even realizing it.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Only if they're perfect.

~~~
ChrisGranger
I don't think _perfection_ would be required to set hard limits to a simulated
being's ability to reason, although perfection would certainly seal the deal.

I'm just thinking that concepts _x_ , _y_ , and _z_ could be forbidden, such
that we couldn't think about them, nor even realize that we couldn't think
about them. A circle around which our knowledge could expand without ever
dipping into.

------
m_a_d
This is not a new idea or concept. Let us not forget the Allegory of the Cave.
Plato Was discussing this same issue long ago.

~~~
DonaldFisk
The article does mention Plato's Cave.

~~~
m_a_d
This is what happens when I speed-read. I end up looking like an idiot. :P

